# heating drywall mud



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I would like an answer to a situation that I ran into today. A guy tells me that his crew can tape and mud a certain amount of drywall in two hours. He says the way they can do this is that they use heaters on the joints (I assume to dry the mud quicker). First of all, for the amount of drywall taping he's talking about there is no way he can do it that quick, especially since all of the seams he's talking about are butt joints. 
But my real question is the following: Is it ok to use heat on a tape joint to dry the mud quicker, or are you setting yourself up for possible problems with cracked mud etc.
Thanks,
KJHC


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes you can dry it out too fast.

Only times I've used heat is in winter to combat wet and cold.

A fan can be a big help.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Every rocker Ive seen brings fans, not heaters unless theres ni heat in the building.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

What is the rush to dry mud??? It is better to give each coat appropriate drying time as per manufacturer's specs.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

griz said:


> Yes you can dry it out too fast.
> 
> Only times I've used heat is in winter to combat wet and cold.
> 
> A fan can be a big help.


You beat me too it.


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

the reason they don't want to wait is speed. Rush to get it done because they probably bid it too low and think they need to be out of there to make a profit. I have no problem with that to a point. I personally see way too many corners cut just to get out of there. And I have no problem with fans. I've used them myself. But I didn't think it was good to use heat unless like you said it's in the winter and wet. 

Now, lets say you had water damage on a wall, and you cut out a piece of drywall about 8' long and 1' high at the base of the wall. So you had one 8' butt joint to tape and mud. If you had to cut the new piece and install it, and you used fans, do any of you think you could have that joint finished for painting in 2 hrs. and your not using 20 minute fast set. Or would you use fast set on a tape joint of that size?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see any reason why you can't use 20. I wouldn't rush taping jobs for painting, it might be dry on the surface but not underneath.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You'd be surprised how fast you can finish joints, even butt joints, if it isn't level 4/5.

You* CAN* dry mud faster with heat, but you can also over do it and have problems


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jhcontracting said:


> So you had one 8' butt joint to tape and mud. If you had to cut the new piece and install it, and you used fans, do any of you think you could have that joint finished for painting in 2 hrs. and your not using 20 minute fast set. Or would you use fast set on a tape joint of that size?


Butt joints are the best drying situation, as long as it's tight. 8' of butt joint with setting compound is pretty easy to do - I don't know if I could get regular mud to dry fast enough.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I totally agree with using the hot mud on this. If necessary, skim it with a little lightweight, on top of the hot mud it will dry rather quickly. I also agree fans would be the better choice to heaters here, provided it is at least 70 degrees or so.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

You can use heat in the room, which dries more evenly, just not direct heat... you know, that ole expansion contraction thingy... :whistling


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes direct heat can cause cracking it puts a crust on top and the moisture under can't dry. He may be using hot mud then using the heat to dry it after its set. But I see problems there too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Most houses I work in they crank the thermostat up to 80 to dry em out faster.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Every rocker Ive seen brings fans


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Well played sir.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

the tapers on our remodel jobs that require faster drying time, bring out the fans. the circulation of air is what helps mudd dry .


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea, it definitely helps when it gets blown on


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

If you want your mud to dry faster use durabond and use dirty or warm water to mix it. Or combine and it sets real fast. But only the surface fans and air movers yes no heat unless the building has no hvac yet


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

In my humble opinion, to get mud to dry fast, use in thin coats. On butt joints that means using a butt backer and on corners it means using a prefinished corner like one coat. FAns help a lot. The less compound the quicker it drys. Even with Durabond or easy sand. It adds to cost and slows you down in other ways though.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

We use multiple fans. With larger jobs we will also use dehumidifiers.


----------

